# Man Wants to Play Women's Golf.



## arnisador (Oct 27, 2005)

I knew it would happen sooner or later!
http://sports.yahoo.com/golf/pga/news;_ylt=Aj8Z2w25CRNiAnsDsNVj45oogsUF?slug=ap-vandeveldevswomen&prov=ap&type=lgns



> French golfer Jean Van de Velde will attempt to enter next year's Women's British Open because he is upset women may qualify for the 2006 British Open.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


----------



## Tgace (Oct 27, 2005)

Either let him or do away with segregated golf entirely I say. You shouldnt have it both ways.....


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 27, 2005)

It's about time a man try this reverse discrimination stuff.
Go forth men invade all women sports.
I just want to be a news caster in the women locker room.
Terry


----------



## Casey_Sutherland (Nov 1, 2005)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> It's about time a man try this reverse discrimination stuff.
> Go forth men invade all women sports.
> I just want to be a news caster in the women locker room.
> Terry


 
I'll hold the camera


----------



## masherdong (Nov 1, 2005)

Oh lord.


----------

